# Ce qui relève du forum "Bricolo & hackintosh"



## Anthony (19 Janvier 2015)

La cave, c'est bien connu, est l'endroit où l'on bidouille. Mais il y a une éthique de la bidouille, môssieur : le bidouilleur (hacker au sens premier du terme), c'est l'astucieux, le débrouillard, le roublard, ma bonne dame. Celui qui sait des trucs, aime mettre les mains dans le cambouis, et faire des choses qui n'étaient pas prévues.

Ce qui veut dire que oui, on pourra parler de *Hackintosh* (l'utilisation de Mac OS X sur une machine non-Apple) dans ce forum. Je vous invite néanmoins a plutôt le faire sous l'angle du partage de vos configurations et distributions, ainsi que de vos diverses astuces pour faire fonctionner tel ou tel matériel sur Mac OS.

*Tous les liens vers des distributions complètes seront par contre supprimés sans préavis.*

Ce forum est aussi l'endroit où vous pourrez venir parler des bidouilles pour faire fonctionner des matériels non prévus sur Mac, des Mac mis dans des situations insolites, etc.

*Toute forme de discussion autour du piratage dans son sens de détournement de ressources informatiques, et dans son sens de violation du droit d'auteur, sont formellement interdites dans ce forum* : les sujets seront supprimés et leurs auteurs avertis, voire suspendus.


----------

